# Getting the colour back on ABS



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

The colour on the centre rear panel of our Starspirit has badly faded.
If have tried a number of polishes but nothing seems to last for any length of time.
Has anyone got any suggestions as to what to use?

As a matter of interest does anyone know if the colouring is added into the mix at the time of moulding?


----------

